# Nikon to Release D500 - 14MP Full Frame, Sub-$1500



## manaheim (Apr 1, 2009)

April fools? :lmao:


----------



## nikonguy (Apr 1, 2009)

funny guy!!!!!


----------



## manaheim (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought so!


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 1, 2009)

ROFL!  I knew it was an April fool's thing, but when I saw it was you, I was twice as sure!


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 1, 2009)

No, thats not what they need, they need a new D700, us pros must keep the full frame secret from the newbs.


----------



## elemental (Apr 1, 2009)

!

Should I wait to buy my D40 until the D500 comes out in two years??!?!


----------



## manaheim (Apr 1, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> ROFL! I knew it was an April fool's thing, but when I saw it was you, I was twice as sure!


 
Are you suggesting I lack credibility?!?!?!?!?! 



elemental said:


> !
> 
> Should I wait to buy my D40 until the D500 comes out in two years??!?!


 
hahah... yes!



AlexColeman said:


> No, thats not what they need, they need a new D700, us pros must keep the full frame secret from the newbs.


 
Dude, didn't you hear... they're coming out with a new 2x frame camera!  It's the D550+.  Only available in Canon stores!


----------



## Garbz (Apr 2, 2009)

Who cares about the D500 when the D4.1 is coming out soon.


----------



## saycheese76 (Apr 2, 2009)

I feel like such a sucker.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 2, 2009)

Garbz said:


> Who cares about the D500 when the D4.1 is coming out soon.



As we all know in stereo terminology, a ".1" is the subwoofer... I heard it is a 15" one with an integrated 400 watt amp.  Nikon rocks as well as rules... LOL!


----------



## Garbz (Apr 2, 2009)

The way I see it it's a pro body with a P&S bolted on the top just so you don't look like an idiot at parties :lmao:


----------



## nikonguy (Apr 2, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> us pros must keep the full frame secret from the newbs.




arent you only like 15? and your doing photography professionally? how do you fit that in with your school and such..


----------



## McQueen278 (Apr 2, 2009)

nikonguy said:


> arent you only like 15? and your doing photography professionally? how do you fit that in with your school and such..


15 or not, he has some nice stuff in his flickr.  I particularly like the sunset with the cactus illuminated by flash.  :thumbup:


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 3, 2009)

One of the best photographers that I know is a teenager, so let's not judge by age, rather by photographic knowledge displayed.


----------



## anubis404 (Apr 5, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> One of the best photographers that I know is a teenager, so let's not judge by age, rather by photographic knowledge displayed.



Agreed. I too am 15, but had no idea Alex was too.

Alex, you have some crazy good equipment and photos.


----------



## goodoneian (Apr 5, 2009)

nikonguy said:


> arent you only like 15? and your doing photography professionally? how do you fit that in with your school and such..



lawl


----------



## manaheim (Apr 6, 2009)

You know, this was a nice harmless joke thread at one point...


----------



## Garbz (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah so was the hot tip on ComputerWorld.com.au about the splitting of Telstra into two smaller companies, published on April 1st. The share price rose sharply and then when Telstra pointed out that it could only have been an April fool's joke $1.4bn was instantly wiped off their books as traders panicked. 

The internet is serious business :lmao:


----------



## manaheim (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## TUX424 (Apr 6, 2009)

anubis404 said:


> Agreed. I too am 15, but had no idea Alex was too.
> 
> Alex, you have some crazy good equipment and photos.


Man there is look a whole gang of us 15 year olds.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats ok, there is a herd of us old farts and we still out-number you!


----------



## Garbz (Apr 7, 2009)

I put my $10 on the guys with the walking sticks. They are armed


----------

